# mini slide hammer revisited



## road (Jul 19, 2013)

I recently made a 2" mini slide hammer for one of my other hobbies.
 After trying it out I realized it needed to be longer and have a heavier slide.  now its 5" and 3 x the weight on the slide.


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 19, 2013)

Road,

Nice work!  What's the other hobby?

Steve


----------



## road (Jul 20, 2013)

The slide hammer is for removing stuck 1/4" drive shaft cables from the engine collet. 
They should not get stuck but they can from wear. 
large scale RC gas boats 
Zenoah 26cc gasoline engines
48" hull or bigger


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 20, 2013)

Ahhh, a drone that walks on water!  Very cool stuff.  26cc.......that should make a pretty cool rooster tail!

Very nice!


----------

